# Anyone have a sfw rp chat that is literate?



## Jet Doggie (Dec 7, 2020)

I would like to roleplay in communities that are sfw and can be fantasy or non-fictional based. If it is 18+ I would only join if it is mature by reason of violence, fulgarity, swearing, and some adult themes are okay, but if the discussion constantly goes off topic and is more like a chatroom I would not prefer it. Also not into porn posting rp chats. Like swimsuits are fine and stuff like that but I am really not interested in nudity. I want to be immersed and explore worlds and have fun understanding different storylines and how I can play a part in them.

I hope I catch a fish, send me a message on telegram if you can't get a hold of me here.
Love and Kisses Jet:3


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 7, 2020)

............................................




Spoiler



Vulgarity*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

We have sort of a sci-fi RP chat with a lot of people in the Sonic fandom, I personally do fantasy RP's and being that my server is well, my server. We also could potentially do a fantasy story. We have war themes, but not every character is combative. 









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 7, 2020)

Jet Doggie said:


> I would like to roleplay in communities that are sfw and can be fantasy or non-fictional based. If it is 18+ I would only join if it is mature by reason of violence, fulgarity, swearing, and some adult themes are okay, but if the discussion constantly goes off topic and is more like a chatroom I would not prefer it. Also not into porn posting rp chats. Like swimsuits are fine and stuff like that but I am really not interested in nudity. I want to be immersed and explore worlds and have fun understanding different storylines and how I can play a part in them.
> 
> I hope I catch a fish, send me a message on telegram if you can't get a hold of me here.
> Love and Kisses Jet:3


Hello I do have a SFW RP group that is centered around sci-fi, combat, and action if that's your cup of tea.


----------



## Jet Doggie (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> We have sort of a sci-fi RP chat with a lot of people in the Sonic fandom, I personally do fantasy RP's and being that my server is well, my server. We also could potentially do a fantasy story. We have war themes, but not every character is combative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the server strictly sonic themed?


----------



## Jet Doggie (Dec 7, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hello I do have a SFW RP group that is centered around sci-fi, combat, and action if that's your cup of tea.


sure i would like to check it out


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 7, 2020)

Jet Doggie said:


> sure i would like to check it out


Yeah sure, mind if we discussed about it more in a DM?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jet Doggie said:


> Is the server strictly sonic themed?



Well no, in fact we sort of have a little bit of everything. We just have a lot of Sonic fans in there, now our main lore takes place in the fandom but that doesn't mean I don't let it slip by going "oh well in Sonic SATAM they had pretty much normal anthro style for larger species". So not really, we just have a lot of Sonic fans in it.


----------



## Jet Doggie (Dec 8, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Yeah sure, mind if we discussed about it more in a DM?


Sure that would be fine would you like to talk on here or telegram?


----------



## Jet Doggie (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Well no, in fact we sort of have a little bit of everything. We just have a lot of Sonic fans in there, now our main lore takes place in the fandom but that doesn't mean I don't let it slip by going "oh well in Sonic SATAM they had pretty much normal anthro style for larger species". So not really, we just have a lot of Sonic fans in it.


Gotcha I will take a look at your discord. Whats SATAM btw?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Jet Doggie said:


> Gotcha I will take a look at your discord. Whats SATAM btw?



Sonic Saturday A.M, a very very old Sonic cartoon that the fandom swoons over.


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 8, 2020)

Jet Doggie said:


> Sure that would be fine would you like to talk on here or telegram?


Preferably in the notes as I don't have a telegram.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2020)

Jet Doggie said:


> I would like to roleplay in communities that are sfw and can be fantasy or non-fictional based. If it is 18+ I would only join if it is mature by reason of violence, fulgarity, swearing, and some adult themes are okay, but if the discussion constantly goes off topic and is more like a chatroom I would not prefer it. Also not into porn posting rp chats. Like swimsuits are fine and stuff like that but I am really not interested in nudity. I want to be immersed and explore worlds and have fun understanding different storylines and how I can play a part in them.
> 
> I hope I catch a fish, send me a message on telegram if you can't get a hold of me here.
> Love and Kisses Jet:3



I'm pretty good at sci-fi based RP if you want to PM me. I've had some really fun ones in the past and would love to RP with you if you'd like! 
_<with a smile, the cat's eyes glow and a shimmering rift appears in the air. He laughs and dives into it as it closes behind him...>_


----------



## Jet Doggie (Dec 8, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Preferably in the notes as I don't have a telegram.


can you dm me on my profile? do you have a discord?


----------

